# 2013 Caad8



## CNDALEINTHE617 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey everyone so I put an order in on the new CAAD8 7 Sora (white/red color scheme) got the bike for a good deal because I used to be the shops UPS driver. The question I have for you all is im not sure if I should spend the extra $200 and go for the CAAD8 5 105 instead (aluminum/red color scheme) anyone give me the + and -....just not sure if there really is any big differences in performance....Just to let everyone know this will be my first bike...Have been riding for a year now on a friends GT GTR 5.0 and I have really fallen in love with the sport and want to start gradually progressing with it on my own wheels :thumbsup:...Thanks again everyone!


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

It's absolutely a worth while upgrade, for only $200 it's a world of difference. It shifts smoother, is more modern and more ergonomic (levers). 

The bike will also probably have an upgraded crank, possibly wheels & other stuff! Either way you'll be thrilled but I'd recommend the upgrade. 

I started on a Sora and a year later sold the bike and moved to 105.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

FYI, if you look around really hard, you can find ultegra kits for around6-800

But 105 will be much much better


----------



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

Consider the Tiagra model number 6. 

Its the best of both I would say. Quality parts, easier to use, not as expensive as 105. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## rmueller (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a 2011 CAAD8 5 all black. As I am new to cycling i am also nieve. I am really happy with the purchase. Everything is smooth, the wheels are a little unstable, but Im in the groove of motorcycle racing so naturally it would feel different cornering. All in all I am happy with this 105.


----------



## tko52 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just bought a 2012 a couple weeks ago the Blue and white 105 for my first bike as well. After reading and talking to different LBS about different brands besides Cannondale, the thing they all said was go 105 or apex over the others so i did.


----------

